
Ask HN: What lib/frameworks are you in love with? - Sakes
As developers we use many many tools, and every now and then one gets put in the tool box that we just love.  It feels intuitive to use and is rarely a source of confusion or requires a deeper understanding to resolve some bug in your app.  I haven&#x27;t fallen in love for a while, so I&#x27;d like to know if you all have and with what.<p>What do you have in your tool box that you have fallen in love with?
======
osullivj
Really like tornado for Python web apps. Simpler and lighter than Django, and
with support for websockets too. And you can build generic TCP servers with it
too, just like Twisted.

------
sidcool
I love the Akka framework. Very robust for actor-based model. Akka Streams
make some difficult tasks quite easy.

